# Launched a Canon A540 on a weather balloon!!!



## codykodes

Hello, 

Wasn't sure who this would interest, but I launched a weather balloon  with a digital camera payload attached on September 5th, which was lost  when the GPS device failed, then recovered by a farmer on Sept 21st, who  then contacted me so I could retrieve it!  The pictures are great, and  just wanted to share my story.  I am an aspiring engineer student who  hopes to attend U Texas at Dallas in 2011.  Website:  www.aerialparade.com.

Thank you for your time,

Cody Morris


----------



## WTF?

those are pretty cool, what was the total cost of the rig you had set up? and what was your method of triggering the photos? just a timer?
any setup shots or anything?

nice work


----------



## icassell

Very nice Cody! I'm glad you were able to recover your craft and see your images.  I wonder if you could figure out some way to make a stabilizer for the camera.


----------



## LaFoto

This is interesting, and certainly a kind of photography we haven't seen here on TPF before! 
Yes, my question actually repeats what WTF asked: how did you trigger these?

Isn't the atmosphere, which is what keeps us all alive down here, a thin and fragile looking thing?


----------



## codykodes

WTF? said:


> those are pretty cool, what was the total cost of the rig you had set up? and what was your method of triggering the photos? just a timer?
> any setup shots or anything?
> 
> nice work



Total cost around $325, with a third of that being helium!

Canon reprogrammed with CHDK on SD card, using BASIC script called Ultra Intervalometer, took shots every 10 seconds until card was full. 1900 images in all.

Camera was mounted into styrofoam with a hole for the lens to come through, as to insulate the camera from near -50 degree F temps.  

No way to really stabilize camera, but we will work on stabilizing the payload with a better rig of rope next time to prevent spinning and swaying in the wind.


----------



## codykodes




----------



## edouble

Excellent project ! This is very inspiring and I am happy that you achieved good results! 86,000 feet is an extraordinary height that is difficult for me to fathom. I loved you sideshow on youtube, I wish you had a cloudless day! Hopefully next time....

Did any of the 5-6 planes take pictures of your balloon from the plane?




I want to add the a GoPro HD video camera would be an excellent camera for the next launch!!!!!!!!!!! You could take HD video with it and capture hi-res still images from the video!!!


----------



## Amocholes

That is really cool!:thumbup:


----------



## codykodes

edouble said:


> Excellent project ! This is very inspiring and I am happy that you achieved good results! 86,000 feet is an extraordinary height that is difficult for me to fathom. I loved you sideshow on youtube, I wish you had a cloudless day! Hopefully next time....
> 
> Did any of the 5-6 planes take pictures of your balloon from the plane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to add the a GoPro HD video camera would be an excellent camera for the next launch!!!!!!!!!!! You could take HD video with it and capture hi-res still images from the video!!!



I could probably contact the local airfield and see if anyone knew about who it was... not sure if they did or not.  I have a couple of cameras we are looking at putting up, including a Canon HF series HD or along those lines for a camcorder.

I will also be purchasing another low cost Canon digital, anything cheap will work, and SLR would be nice


----------



## mar1u5

Extremely cool, and great images! Hope to see more attempts at this.


----------



## Kyle Hunter

Excellent!


----------



## Loscocco

Wow.. amazing and very inspiring!!!

Do you know the height that the photos were taken at or that the balloon reached?


----------



## codykodes

Loscocco said:


> Wow.. amazing and very inspiring!!!
> 
> Do you know the height that the photos were taken at or that the balloon reached?



89,000 feet is estimated peak, just short of 17 miles up, upper-mid parts of our Stratosphere.

You can see more pictures and additional facts and info at Welcome to the site of Aerial Parade


----------



## Derrel

Nice job! Not too many people have such photos in their portfolios.


----------



## Bram

THIS IS SOOOOO COOL!!!!


----------



## JasonLambert

I remember a story awhile back about this same thing. It had me wanting to try it for a few weeks and then I forgot about it... My wife will be verrrrrry pleased when I announce that I will once again be heading to almost outer space!


----------



## Loscocco

I like the one of the horizon above the earth.   any looking straight down?


----------



## EFHATCH1990

just read this today where is your ny times article?: http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/12/science/space/12weather.html?ref=science


----------



## HoboSyke

These are totally cool!!! Please post future attempts!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

Thank you for sharing these amazing photos!  Great work!


----------



## codykodes

EFHATCH1990 said:


> just read this today where is your ny times article?: http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/12/science/space/12weather.html?ref=science




I did get published, just not in a national newspaper.  The local newspaper for Pilot Point, TX did do an article on me and the launch though, which was cool!

I guess I should of said I was 5 years old, then maybe I'd of gotten national attention!! haha, i kid i kid..


No pics looking straight down, only various angles from all directions, 631 total pictures.  Next launch next year will feature multiple angles and video, and could possible be a night launch.  Also working on logistics for future rocketry work. :lmao:


----------



## dalcubierre

OMG this is awsome... that someone, other than NASA jajaja, can take this kind of pictures...


----------



## Chellie

Really cool!


----------



## codykodes

I am launching again on September 25th, 2011 for those that are interested.  I am sending up two balloons this time, with a larger array of equipment, including three Canon cameras, and more.

Video/Image Equipment:  Canon A540, Canon A1100IS, Canon A590IS, GoPro HD Hero 960 Camcorder, and Logitech C510 HD Webcam.

Welcome to the site of Aerial Parade for more information.   I will post my pics when the launch is done and the equipment found!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Why don't you have your site on Facebook?


----------



## codykodes

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Why don't you have your site on Facebook?



I'll have to get on top of that!  I have an event for it for all my friends, just never though to do a page on it since I had the website up, Welcome to the site of Aerial Parade


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I just thought it would be good for exposure and easy rapid sharing of your project. Also having a page that you post updates too, will keep the project on people's minds.


----------



## Omofo

Very cool. I'm curious as to what brings the payload back to earth. What altitude does helium become ineffective, and does the balloon get so cold that it pops?


----------



## codykodes

Omofo said:


> Very cool. I'm curious as to what brings the payload back to earth. What altitude does helium become ineffective, and does the balloon get so cold that it pops?




The balloon is filled with helium, which expands from pressure as it increases in altitude. The resulting pressure causes the balloon to enlarge to nearly 20-30 ft in diameter until it bursts. Parachutes aid in its return.


----------



## codykodes

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I just thought it would be good for exposure and easy rapid sharing of your project. Also having a page that you post updates too, will keep the project on people's minds.



by popular demand:  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Aerial-Parade/256435321057592


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Cool! Shared!


----------



## LaFoto

Cool. "Like" it, too (in FB-lingo)


----------



## spacefuzz

very cool project, well done!


----------



## anth_333

Awesome Dude!


----------



## codykodes

added some pics to the Facebook page showing some of the payloads and their equipment they'll house.  For those new to this forum blog, I launched a weather balloon last year to about 90,000 feet which had a Canon A540 mounted on a payload, which snapped 1,998 pictures over the course of several hours.  It was retrieved 16 days later when a farmer found it in his field in North Texas.  My next launch is on September 25th, in which I aim to be as far as I am aware, one of the first to launch in the early morning hours to capture photos of North Texas at night/early morning.  The goal/objectives are to capture the horizon lines, snap night/skyline pictures of downtown Dallas citylights, and datalog atmospheric conditions onto a computer system, as well as capture digital imagery and HD video.  I am also sending up a webcam to film my space man from Intel!  A lotta "firsts" in this launch that I am excited about. More can be viewed from the Facebook page for AERIAL PARADE, as well as my website, Welcome to the site of Aerial Parade.  Once I recover (hopefully!) both payloads, I will upload the images to this site, as well as others, to share to the world!     Thanks for your interest!


----------



## codykodes

Here are a few photos from my recovered payload this morning.  Launched a high-altitude weather balloon in North Texas at 5:30am, shooting with a Canon A540, Canon A590IS, and Canon A1100IS.  Will update website when I can, but it contains more information about the launches.  These pics are from the A590IS.
Welcome to the site of Aerial Parade or search me on Facebook (Aerial Parade)!
Enjoy!


----------



## codykodes

forgot to mention that in the top left corner of the first picture is the Moon, not a plane!  I got three shots of the moon total, one of which is also with the sun in view rising over the horizon!


----------

